# OT? Ice Cream



## Bilrite Farms

I wasn't sure if this forum was strictly cheese or any dairy products. I didn't end up having time/energy to make cheese last weekend but I did get myself an ice cream maker for my B-day and I made a dark chocolate sorbet that turned out wonderfully! Served it with raspberry freezer jam and oh my!

Now though I am also looking for any good ice cream recipes anyone would like to share. Cooked and uncooked.
Hmmm -I think I could make ice cream into my new passion.

Trisha


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I really likee making sherbert last summer. I had a recipe once upon a time but now I just buy the off brand cool-aid n(drink mix) tubs at wally work and mix it with milk until it looks good and run it thru the ice cream maker.


----------



## Corky

I make icecream with my goat milk and use the icecream recipe that came with my freezer except that I pay no attention to the cream/milk/half and half stuff and just add them all together and use that much whole goat milk. It is then ice milk but richer because I use eggs in mine and cook them with some of the milk to make the custard first. (like the recipe says to do.)
I hate the recipes that call for flour to make the custard.
I made it a couple of times but DH ask me not to make that kind anymore. Tasted like pudding instead of icecream.
You don't have to measure the milk except the part you use to make the custard.
After the custard cools I stir in more milk to thin it and pour it in the can and then just add more milk up to the full line. I swish the paddle a couple of times to stir it up and then freeze it as instructed. GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Rose

I made the goat milk and egg custard and then poured it into ice cube trays, and froze them. A few cubes, a bit more milk, a food processor.... Instant Soft Serve! :biggrin


----------



## susie

mmm- I made srawberry ice cram on Easter-- YUMMY! I picked up an ice cream maker at the Goody-goody ( Goodwill)

Susie

oops I mean ice _cream_


----------



## Sondra

I use a cooked custard type recipe but never add the extra cream as my goat milk is very creamy so it is just wonderful


----------



## susie

Yep- I use straight GM too-- very yummy

Susie


----------



## Guest

I use both cooked and non cooked recipes. I like the cooked better because it doesn't melt as fast but you have to prepare it beforehand. For spur of the moment ice cream I use the non cooked recipe. I never need to add cream to my goat milk for ice cream.

Goat Milk Ice Cream
1qt goat milk
4 eggs
2/3 c sugar
1/8tea salt
2Tbsp butter
1 1/2tea Vanilla

Combine ingredients (I use a blender), cook over medium heat until creamy, cool before using

Raw Goat Milk Ice Cream
1qt goat milk
2 eggs
2/3 c sugar
dash of salt
1 1/2tea vanilla

Combine ingredients (I use a blender)

For Mocha Java Ice Cream add to one of the above recipes, 
2oz melted semi sweet chocolate
2oz instant coffee
1c chopped pecans or almonds
Drizzle the melted chocolate in a fine stream it solidifies and makes yummy flakes of chocolate.


Christy


----------



## Sondra

OH yummy !! just one more thing I can't make yet until I get some does to freshen  Thanks Christy


----------



## Guest

I made a new sticky for non cheese related goat milk recipes like ice cream so they are easier to find 
Christy


----------



## Dawn

Thanks Christy for the recipes!!! Last year we made goat milk ice cream ALL the time!!! Now we have goat milk again and I lost our recipe! :-( So I was looking for another one!!
Thanks!!!!
Emily


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the Sticky topic Christy. I soooooo love goat milk ice cream. Every fall I make enough to last us all winter long until spring when I have fresh milk again. Yummy!

I'll look for my recipe and post it. It is a wonderful custard style ice cream and is a hit with everyone who is lucky enough to get some. 

Sara


----------



## buckrun

We make a honey gelato recipe and freeze it like icecream. No leftovers!
We were introduced to this on a trip to Italy one winter and my husband came home and bought a gelato maker as quickly as he could find one. 
Very yummy with fruit or preserves.
It is best eaten freshly made.

Basic Honey Gelato
2 cups milk
1/2 cup honey
4 egg yolks
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 tsp vanilla (or?)

This recipe is sized for a 1 qt gelato maker
Heat honey and milk until dissolved and mixed well- stir with a whisk while heating.
(I use a double boiler)
whisk eggs until creamy and then add all at once while whisking to the hot milk mixture.
Continute cooking until somewhat thickened but not boiling-about 5 mins.
Remove from heat and add vanilla or other flavoring.
Cool completely - then refrigerate before trying to freeze in icecream maker.

We particularly enjoy pistachio nuts mixed in while freezing 
If you do this add one drop almond flavoring instead of vanilla for that traditional flavor.

Lee


----------



## goatsareus

I also make my ice cream with only goats milk, no added cream. I use the recipe that came with my ice cream maker for a cooked custard vanilla ice cream. But one year I made a mistake and have continued to make my mistake. One spring I got out the recipe book and thought I had a 6 quart maker and used the recipe for custard for the 6 quart ice maker. Well, when I got out the maker the next day, I only had a 4 quart maker. So what happened is I used a recipe that had much more custard than usual. I think I was supposed to add 4 cups of milk to the custard but only had room for 2 cups of milk. Even though it is only goats milk, it is very rich. I also use 1/2 cup whole wheat flour in this recipe and it looks like vanilla flecks. Sometimes I add chocolate chips and/or peppermint oil.


----------



## Bilrite Farms

Wow so many recipes to try. Thanks for making the sticky Christy. I like quirky recipes too so I have a few odd ones I'm going to try out too. That honey gelato sounds divine and I'm going to have to try all of the goat milk ice cream recipes too. I can't wait (and DH says THANK YOU!).

Trisha


----------



## baileybunch

Okay...we DO make ice cream.
Here is our recipe for 1/2 gallon of 

Vanilla
4 cups milk
2 cups cream
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 tsp vanilla

Stir 1 cup warm milk with sugar until sugar is dissolved. Cool. Add all ingredients together in Ice Cream Maker container. Follow Ice Cream Maker directions. We make our own vanilla extract, too! And now with my cream separator I will have 100% RAW Goat milk ice cream!

Now...use the same recipe above but add 4 T. Instant coffee! Mmmmm! Coffee Ice cream!

Or...Instead of plain sugar use brown sugar and 3 TBS butter into the warm milk. After the maker is done doing its thing, add 1 cup pecan peaces! Mmmmm! Butter Pecan!

Oh! Instead of Vanilla add mint extract. Then stir in mini chips after the maker has finished doing its thing. (I've not tried this yet but Mint Choc Chip is my favorite! Might need to play with the mint extract). Mmmmm! Mint Chocolate Chip!

And...Increase the sugar to 2 cups and mix it well with 3/4 cup cocoa, then add to warm milk. Mmmmm! Chocolate Ice cream!

For the Tutti Fruities...add 2 cups strawberries or peaches then follow Ice Cream maker instructions. Mmmm? Strawberry or Peach Ice Cream!


----------



## Bilrite Farms

Can someone tell me what the cream vs milk does? Makes it creamier (LOL - well obviously) but does it make a difference in how it freezes or texture (well, duh, probably that too) but can someone just explain it to me in simple terms?

I made an absolutely beautiful ice cream last week but used store bought cream & half and half. It was Avocado with Candied Bacon Ice Cream. I candied the bacon with cayenne pepper and dark brown sugar (de-lish as is btw) and added it to this amazingly creamy, beautiful green avocado puree and then froze it. Most people liked it when I brought it into work. It was fun to try and maybe with the right menu I'd try it again but I think I like guacamole better overall and it is less work .

I'm going to a conventional type for this week.

Trisha


----------



## baileybunch

I've never even heard of Avocado Bacon ice cream! You are a brave person, Trisha!  And I'm with you, I LOVE Guacamole!

You are right about the cream. It makes the ice cream more "creamier" in texture and it freezes better. Now, I don't have Nubians, so I use cream but not in equal portions to the GM as it can be TOO creamy and leave a film of fat on the roof of your mouth! So, for my goat's milk to cream ratio is 2:1. Others don't use any cream at all. I guess you will have to play with your recipes to see what consistency you like.


----------

